# Got my 1st buck.



## Jwengerd (Oct 23, 2009)

Well this past wed. I went out hunting behind the house and this nice buck came under my stand chasing a doe, just couldnt let this nice buck by without taking a shot at him with my new hoyt bow and rage broad heads :mrgreen: . He is a 11 point with 2 "kickers" so he would be a 13 point. I hope to get him scored this week, will post what he measures.


----------



## KyMonArker (Oct 23, 2009)

Good Buck Man!! Congrats. Im guessing 140's? Its hard to tell in pics.


----------



## KMixson (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice deer.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 23, 2009)

You definitely set the bar pretty high with your first one. Congrats.

Chasing already, huh? What state are you in?

Just the little guys are starting to feel a little frisky here.


----------



## 1436delta (Oct 23, 2009)

GREAT BUCK MAN WAY TO GO =D>


----------



## Jim (Oct 23, 2009)

:beer:

Awesome first buck man! Congrats! =D>


----------



## Andy (Oct 23, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!
I'd agree with KyMonArker around 140ish.
:beer:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 23, 2009)

nice buck man :mrgreen: =D>


----------



## Jwengerd (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. Quackrstackr I am from ohio , they are starting to chase them, he was locked on to a hot doe under my stand he walk right under me at 15 yards had no clue I was even there until it was to late :LOL2: . I would imagine he would score atleast 130.


----------



## switchback (Oct 25, 2009)

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 25, 2009)

That'd be close to making the record books here. 

They've been chasing hard for about a week now round these parts.

Great buck, but you better not expect them all to be that big :mrgreen:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 26, 2009)

thats a monster congrats!

what kind of hoyt? ive been looking to get one, just havent found anybody to give me any pro's / con's on um


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 26, 2009)

Hoyts are great bows. You'll generally not find anyone talking negatively about them. They are darn near bullteproof.


----------



## Jwengerd (Oct 26, 2009)

It is a 09 hoyt powerhawk i think it shoots 305fps very smooth drawing and shooting bow. I would recommend a hoyt to anybody looking to buy a new bow.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 26, 2009)

or a used bow... and I just so happen to have one for sale. :lol:


----------



## One Legged Josh (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice buck man! =D>


----------



## Jwengerd (Oct 27, 2009)

well I am in the process of doing a european mount ( very labor intensive) just need to get a pot so I can boil the remaining meat on it off.


----------

